# 

## Sasha4

, ,        ?    . ,   ,   , .
  .  .   ,    .   ,    ,       , ?          . -       - ?
  :    , , ,   -  ?   ? 
   ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    .   ,    ,       , ?          . -       - ?


    ,        .            .  ,        .  ,   ,  ,    .        ,.   ,   ..

----------


## zas77

> ? ,   ,   , .
>   .  .   ,    .   ,    ,       , ?          . -       - ?


   , ..   . 

*  ,   ( )  ,      ,  *  

       ..,    "  ".      *finereader*. ,      .




> :    , ,   -  ?   ?


 .      .

----------


## Nataly

. 

  _1.doc
  _2.doc
  _3.doc
  _4.doc

    .

----------


## Sasha4

.
     .  ,    .   ,  .
1.   ( )    ,  ?      .    ,  ,    -   .       ?    ?   ?

2.     ?        ( ). ,        .     (   )     ?
   ,       -.
  ,       .      ?   -  ?

3.    ,       ( :   -  ,  ,       ,    ,       ""   ).    ()        . 

  .    .     ( ,    - ).

4. ,        ,    ?    (   )   , ?  ,          .
   -   .
.   .  .   (!).    .    .    .    ,       .        -     .

  ,      ,     ?

,        .     ,     -.       .   , ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 


!
   ,    3.    .

     ,     .

----------


## zas77

*Sasha4* 1. -  
2  3.     (  ).   ,   .
4.    ,     10 000,     8 000. ,  , ..  2 000  , ..  -  . 

  VI  , ,   (, ..   90 .),   .       . 

 ,    .        ,        .

----------


## Sasha4

> . 
> 
>   _1.doc
>   _2.doc
>   _3.doc
>   _4.doc
> 
>     .




!

----------


## Sasha4

, ( ),    -     ?   ?      .  ?

           (,   .)  .  ?

    .     ,       .          (     ).       ,       ,  -       .      -   ? ,     .      ,              . (   ,    )

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        .     ,     -


 ,    ,

----------

Nataly,   .     ,     - .  :Smilie:       ,   ?

----------


## Nataly

.      .   .    .       ,      .       .        .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 .       ,     ,      ,      .

----------


## zas77

,  .""  .   "" -  . 
     "  " (    ). 
         .   

     .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ? - 5    , ,, .    -.

----------


## Lisaya

?   , ,    .     , ,

----------


## Lisaya

. 2 . 251         ,       
    , ,        ,       ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

" :   ", 2006, N 4

:        ()                .
    , ,                  .  ,            -  ,       ,     .
       , -  -  ,    ?

:        (   )  .
  . . 5  6 . 155        ,    ,     ,  ,      ,         ,        ,    ,     ,   .
            , , , ,  (. 154  ).
                 ,    .  . 2 . 251         ,       .  . 1 . 2 . 251    ( ,           )      ,     ,   ,         .           ,            , ,      ,                . ,                 .        28.10.2005 N 03-11-05/91.
         .   14.05.2004 N 26-12/33049                 .              .
   ()     ,   ,    . 25  ,       .   19.05.2005 N 20-12/36132. ,  . 1 . 252               (  ,   . 270  ).      ,      ,    .       ,  .
 ,               ,            -                 (  ,    ,    ).
                       ,                 . ,             .               . 52  .   ,        ,   ,      ,      ,       ,       ,            ,     .      .
 ,          -,            ,      02.12.2000 N 914, ,      -,         ,     .
                                 .
 . 1005        ()         ()       ,           .  ,        .         ,     ,          . ,         ,              .              ,       .
  ,       ,    ,                      <1>.
--------------------------------
<1> . :  ..        //  :   . 2006. N 4. . 20 - 23.

..



 ". . -"
. 

31.03.2006
  -   ,     ,,  ,

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?


, ,  .   ,       .      . 
    .

-    ,         ...  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

, ?     .
 :         ,    ,      . , ,          .

----------

> .


, ,   - o_zajcheva  mail.ru

----------

> .


  , .



> , ,


*m'm*.
   (     )  :
-     ()       ...
-   ,        " "...
-   ,         .         .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> . 2 . 251         ,





> ,         .         .


 - ,             :Wow:   :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ?   , ,    .      , ,


   . . . 135  136  .
"  ...     .      **  ...   ..." (.1 . 136)

----------


## zas77

> . 2 . 251         ,       
>     , ,        ,       ,     .


  "     ..." (.1 . 135  )  
  - **   (. 2 . 251  ) "    , " (.1 . 135 )

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,      -.  ,

----------


## zas77

> " :   ", 2006, N 4


     . 
       .       **      ,    .        ,     .

            .

----------


## zas77

> ,      -


    . 
   . ,    (  ,   ).
 ,   ,        ( , ,    ..)      .  (, , ),      .  , ** .    ,   . 
     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> , .


,    .       .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,        .
 ,

----------


## zas77

:
 10191
 10192
 10193
 10194,
* 10193* ?

----------


## Nataly

> ,  .""  .   "" -  . 
>      "  " (    ). 
>          .   
> 
>      .


 giv_home@mail.ru

----------


## Lisaya

307  23.05.06,     ,          :

" " -     - ,    ,    ;

" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,     ;

3.      :

" " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;

"" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       .     ,   , -,      ,         -  ,     ;

: ,,,   ,   !

----------

> - ,


 ?         .    ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     .
   ,      ,     ,   ,        .  ,    ,    ,

----------


## zas77

> : ,, ,   ,   !


 ! :Wow:  
   ,    .    .
  ,       "",   .          (..  )       ""   . ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,       ,   .      ?  ?  ,      ,   .      ,        .      ,    ,     ""   18%?

----------


## zas77

> -   ,         . 
>          .     .


  , , .
 .1 . 143  ,   "...       ".  ,       . 
   ,          , ..          .  
 . 3 ,      .

----------


## stas

> ! 
>    ,    .    .


",  " ().
,     -   .

        ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ,     -


   : "   ,      ".   -  ,   . . .

----------


## stas

*zas77*,  .    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ".


!      ,      18%,  ,  .   ,     - ,           !       .      ..     .        .       ,  .      ,      ,    .

----------

- ,        ,     .      *    ,      -  * .

----------


## Lisaya



----------

:              ()  ,        ,     ,   ()    ,         ,    ,      ?

:



 26  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/128

   -     .
 . 346.15     ( - ) ,    ,    ,     . 249 ,   ,     . 250 .
      ,  . 251 .  ,    ,  .
 . 2 . 251          (       ),          ,       .
   , -    ( - )     () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,    . *           ,           .*  ,        ,     ,      ,    .
     ()    ,         ;    ;       ;    ,           ,  , ,        ,        .        ,  . 346.16 .
    ,     ,        ,         ;    ;   ;        ;              ()   (),          ,      ** ,           ,        ,     ,        ,      .
    ,        ,     . 9 . 1 . 251 .     ,   ,    ,      .



 - 
..
26.06.2006

----------

-  - 
  5  2006 . N 03-03-05/8. 

  .   ,     :       ,        ,   - .

----------

- 
 31  2006 . N 17-4366/5/2005
()

       (   - ,  )               (   - ) 13 287  39   .
   27.10.2005    :    100       126    .       .
    12.12.2005     .
                      -    
....
  1    15.06.1996 N 72- "   " (     ) ,     -   ,              , ,         .   -     ,   ,     ,         ;        ().
  11    ,      ,         ,    ,          .
    ,         ,    3  5    ,        ,     .
                             , ,          1  122   2  119    .
    1  1  146     ( - )             (, )    .
  1  39   ,              (    ,   )    ,        ,       ,   ,   ,     ,        ,       -   .
*
  5  38  ,       ,      ,        .
     ,    ,   ,       ,   ,     . ,       ,    ,       ( ,   ),   ,   ,     .      6  108       65, 68           ,      2004 ,        .
,                .
                     .*
        ;      ,    4  288               ,      .
  1  1  287   289     ,    -  :
  27.10.2005      12.12.2005       N 17-4366/5/2005   ,          -  .
            .

----------

-   .     ?        ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,   ? ,         ,      ,     ?   ?    - , ,      :yes:

----------

> ,   ?


.    ""...

----------

> ,    ,   ?


 :

 135.   
1.      ,               ,    , ,            .

----------


## zas77

> !


   -  ,    .      . 
   . 
 ,     .         .

----------


## Lisaya

> 1.      ,


, ,      :Smilie: 


> ,     .         .


     , ,       ,-   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,          .                    ,   ,    .            ,     ,      .

----------

> ,    ,          .                    ,   ,    .            ,     ,      .


   "",  

*
,       ,    ,       ( ,   ),   ,   ,    * 

???

----------


## zas77

.
     26  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/128    . 
    - 
 31  2006 . N 17-4366/5/2005
    .

----------


## Lisaya

> "",


, .  .
  ,     ,    .

----------

> ,    .


     ,   .        .

----------


## Lisaya

,        -    ,    !        :    ,  ,   ,

----------


## Andre

> 


  -        ?

----------

:
1. ,  ,      .
 ,    , --,  ,      . 

,    ..  -    1 ..,   -   1 ..    .    ..    ,     .    ..    ,      , ,    =0. ,    ,  .

 ,       (,   ),       .   ,    ?  ,        , ?


2.   -   .,      .     .  .   ,   ,     ,     ,    ,    ,       . 
  (,    ):   ,     .   (    , .   ),         (   ).

----------

> ,        -    ,    !


   ...

----------

> -        ?


,      .

----------


## Lisaya

?       -

----------

> ?       -


            .  ?

----------


## zas77

> ...


        ?
      .

----------


## Lisaya

,      350

----------

> ,      350


  ,   "    , ,  ,  ..." ..    ,       ....

----------


## zas77

> ,      350


   . 
   :   (.. ,    .     ),   . 
            .   ,   ,    . :Wow:  
 :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,


    . :yes:  
       "*  ()*",     .      ,   . 



> :              ()  ,        ,     ,   ()    ,         ,    ,      ?


      ( , "  "): ** .   ,   . 152         .  .2: "      : ..." 
    .    .

----------


## Lisaya

...    ,          ?     ,    ?

----------


## zas77

__?  "" **    , ..

----------


## Lisaya

,   " "

----------


## zas77

*m'm*
    ,          :yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## 310303

::nyear::      .      ,   -   . 
    !!!!!

----------


## Kommandor

> ""     , ..


     ,     .
    .      (    ).          (    ) -    .

----------


## zas77

,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


. ,        .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  ,


   .  :yes:

----------


## skippy91

__ ,   ,    -   : *Kommandor*, *m'm*, *zas77* *7272*,        ,  ,     .          ,   ,        ...  ,     ,    ,    - ...   ,       ,        ...

----------


## Kommandor

skippy91 
    .
 :    .

----------


## zas77

> -   : *Kommandor*, *m'm*, *zas77* *7272*


          ( ) *7272*.

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,     .            - .    - ,     :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    - ...   ,      ,        ...


   ,   ,  .    .   ,  ,    2-3 ,     ,     ,    (         ),       (    ,  ) ,      .   ,   ,   : !       , , - :   .  :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

*skippy91*,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

,   .      .  ,     ,      ,   .        ?    -,        .   ?

----------


## 7272

,   ,     ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

.   , , ,  .     : ,    .  ,   . .    .     .   ,    - ,

----------


## 7272

- .       


> ,


   65%   /,      .

----------


## zas77

> ,  * ,    * ,      .


    ,         . 

  , , , .. ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

*7272*,    -?   ?        ?

----------


## skippy91

> - ,


,  .     ,    .
   ,      ,   




> -

----------


## zas77

> -


...  ,   .

----------


## 7272

.29   ,     30    ,     ,    .


> -?   ?        ?


     ,        ,             .      8%, / 57%,     ,          ,     .

----------


## zas77

> .29


    ,  .   **  . 
         (,     "")      3-    , ..    .

**  70 ( )      .

----------

> , ,        ?    . ,   ,   , .
>   .  .   ,    .   ,    ,       , ?          . -       - ?
>   :    , , ,   -  ?   ? 
>    ,  .


    03-07-15/24  26.02.2007.         ,    ,       ()    .

----------


## Kommandor

.
   -    .
    -   .
        ,   :   -  ,   ,   ........
   ,   ?
   ?
?

----------


## Lisaya

3.      :
" " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;
"" -   *  - ,*    ,   ,       *     ,*       . *    ,   , -, *     ,         -  ,     ;
" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,     ;

----------


## zas77

> **    ,  , , ,


 **   ,     . 
    ,  ,   :  ( - )  ,    . 
     "" (   ..),     ,    
**    "",   .
          (  ). 



> ,   , -,


     - .   ,    . -    ? 
    ,       ""?
  ,        ?

    ,   . 
               . , .     .

__?

----------


## 7272

307 .   .    -    ,      .,  ,          ,     .  .                  , 307 ,                    ,    307-.

----------


## skippy91

> ,


 ,     (  ,     ,       ),         .      "...",

----------


## skippy91

> 307


 , **          .  -    ,     . ,    (   )   -  ,    .

   ,     -. ,  ,     .

*zas77*,          01.01.2006 .

----------


## zas77

> ,     (  ,     ,       ),         .      "...",


     ,      2  .     ,     .    ,    .      . 
 ..
    ()




> 01.01.2006 .


...        , ..   .

----------


## skippy91

> ,      2  ...


   ...




> , ..   .

----------


## skippy91

> 307-.


         ...
"" - ,     , ,    ,      

      ,

----------


## Lisaya

307,  ,         .            ,         ().

----------


## zas77

> 


, ,  .   ,   . ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,      ?

----------


## skippy91

.       .
** .        . 
                 (    **  **

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,

----------


## skippy91

"_  -       ()            ,       ._"

   , 
_ 123.   
         ,    ._

_    :
    ()    ,     ,        ,     ,   ,   _ ;

 ,   **       ,  ?

----------


## LionZ

29  2009 . N 1879/09




()
   395, 424, 438, 539, 541, 544, 548    ,  137, 155, 157, 161    ,  146, 149                  ,         .
 ,       ,    ,  -     ,     ""      ,   ,   ,           .
             ( - ),        .
           ,   2  162    ,                ,            ( - ),    1  1  137 .
        -  ,          ,         .
            ()        ,  ,  ,   ,       ,      .
                05.10.2007 N 57.
 ,          2007   ,        .
    ,     , ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,       ,  .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,


   ?
  ,     ? 
**   :yes: 
 , , ** , ,    ** .   :Big Grin:  
 ,           .  :yes:

----------


## 7272

,        ,      .             .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,     , ,


    ,

----------


## zas77

> ,        ,      .             .      .


 ,      ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,          ,      ,    .    ,    ,

----------


## LionZ

:



> 18  2009 . N -6816/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
>             ..,   ..,  ..          "- "            07.11.2008      -   17.02.2009   N 75-2014/2008   -   -       "" (. -,  - )      "- " (. -,  -  )   713 922         2007   2008     480 019  80   (   ).
> 
> 
> :
> ...


,      ?   :Cool:

----------


## Lisaya

*LionZ*,      ,  57 .   ,.       "   , "    ?   ?  ,          ....,      .
  ,      .     ,   ,     .       .   ,           ., 2-3       "  . "       ,       .     .   -     . ,       .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lana28

,  !           :
" ,          ,    86  ,    ,           ."  ?

----------


## 7272

.
:      ,        .
:        .
      .

----------


## Lana28

,   ,      ?           . 
       ,   .     90  (86  )? ?       ?
P.S.               ,    ""

----------


## 7272

,         .    "",       .

----------


## *

-   ,     ,   .               .          .    -  .   ,      ?

----------


## 7272

.      .                     .

----------


## *

> .      .                     .



,     .    - .     .    ,   .

----------


## 7272

.   .

----------


## Lisaya

.  :Frown:     307  .   ,     ,,

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,  ,      ?              ,   ,   ,    19 ,

----------


## 7272

,      /,    /   60%    ,        .    ,       ,      ,    ,     "".

----------


## Lisaya

?  ,       .

----------


## 7272

,         ,   ,    .         ,         ,       ,      .                     .

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## zas77

> ,


 .

***,      ""       . 

 ,     .
       (  )   ,      . ..        ,          .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


!   !      .

----------


## zas77

> .


  ,   !  :Wow: 
 - ,  .

**  :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   !


   , ,   


> ,     .
>        (  )   ,

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____    .
____       .
____ 1. .   ( )         .            .         (     ()).     .     ""   (. 251 )     ,       ().
____      ""           ().            ().

----------


## Lisaya

> ""


     ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## 000

-      ??

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## 000

! 

    !        ,.   (6   ). :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## anastasia080383

().  -,    ?

----------


## 7272

,

----------

,     ,   ,     7     . 
  1010262  2              . ?
                             3     ,    ,     ,    ,    ,  118,    3  118,   4 18, ?
                                        3, ?

----------


## _

> ,     ,   ,     7     . 
>   1010262  2              . ?
>                              3     ,    ,     ,    ,    ,  118,    3  118,   4 18, ?
>                                         3, ?


 1010262 - ,  1010263 -   . : 3-     + , 4-  3 ,  2  = 3+4 (         /).

----------

> 1010262 - ,  1010263 -   . : 3-     + , 4-  3 ,  2  = 3+4 (         /).


     :
   ( , , , ) 10000
      5000,     762,72
    1010262   2 - 10000,   3 - 0,   4 - 762,72

     , .     5000
     1000  
  1010263   2 - 5,0, 3- 1, 4-0
?

----------

